# Artoo may be eggnant...



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi everyone. I think Artoo might have an egg coming - or something. Friday afternoon I noticed that her vent area was more visible than usual and on Saturday she was wiggling her bottom to poop — something she only does first thing in the morning. 

Sunday I noticed her vent area was fluffier and fuller. There is no pasting or staining. She gets lots of exercise, has a good diet and calcium sources as well as Soluvite D regularly, but I am still nervous and sad to think that I may have somehow encouraged her to make an egg even though I’ve tried not to.

It was time for her annual vet visit anyway, so I called the vet Monday. I have an appointment for 1:00pm EDT tomorrow.

Today she came out to play and fly for just over 2 hours, so she’s active. And she’s eating and drinking. But she squats and wiggles with every poop, and they are fewer but larger. It feels like she’s stressed, but maybe I’m the one who is stressed…

I wish I could get a picture of her bottom/backside to show you, but she goes nutters for the camera and phone so that’s right out for now.

Please think good thoughts for Artoo — I will update this post when I get back from the vet tomorrow.:scared:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Ella, these things can happen, even with the best intentions of *not* letting it happen! Most importantly, she is on a good diet, so her body should have no issue coping with producing an egg if it happens, and she has an appointment booked at an avian vet. You've done everything you can for her right now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ella,

I agree with Therm, you've done everything possible to ensure Artoo is happy and healthy.

I'll be looking forward to your update after Artoo's vet appointment. :hug:*


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

*Vet update*

I brought Artoo in to the vet today and she is, in fact, carrying an egg. The doctor took an xray and it is an *enormous* egg that is also not in the correct position. I saw the xray and there is little chance that she would be able to lay it.

So I am bringing her back to his office tomorrow morning so he can surgically remove it since it's the only chance she has at this point.

She's in good spirits despite all the poking and prodding today and is currently eating her supper as I type this.

Please think good thoughts for her.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope that the surgery goes well and Artoo can safely be rid of the egg! :fingerx: 

Sending lots of healing thoughts and wishes your way, keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you took Artoo to the vet. :hug:

Many prayers, lots of positive thoughts and much healing energy are being sent for your little girl. ray: ray:

I'll be looking forward to your update after Artoo's (completely successful :fingerx surgery.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Well done for being so vigilant and getting Artoo the help needed!  I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone for keeping my little friend in your prayers. <3 I'll update tomorrow again.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank goodness the vet can do something to help. Yet more proof of keeping a close eye on our budgies to notice and slight differences. Karma to you for being a great birdie mama!


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

*Update*

So I put Artoo to bed at her usual time tonight - 7pm. At 8:30 I looked in on her and when I lifted her cover I saw that she somehow managed to lay the egg in the empty food cup I left near her sleeping perch as a just-in-case. :speechless-smiley-0 After she had a drink and a snack I took the egg and the cup out and she's covered for the night again.

I don't know how she did it because on the xray it was pretty much sideways, but it's out.

I'll call the vet in the morning to let him know and ask if there's anything else I should be doing for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness!! 
Bless her sweet little heart.

The fact she had a drink and a snack and is ready for bed after laying that huge egg is amazing!

I'm so glad Artoo won't have to go through surgery now. :jumping:*


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

This little bird amazes me with something new nearly every day. 

I can't tell you how relieved I am that she won't need surgery. There was no blood or anything -- so I don't know how she managed to lay it. 

I'm also very lucky to have a really great avian vet about 40 minutes from my house so even though surgery is risky, she would have been in the best hands.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe change it from a surgery appointment to another check up, just to make sure she's 100% and nothing was damaged from passing so large an egg! My goodness. Now I'm curious for pictures!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Amazing! I'm so glad she was able to lay it without surgery. Did you happen to take a picture of it? I'm curious to see how big it was! LOL.


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Good morning everyone —

So the vet’s office opened at 9 and I called them to let them know that she successfully laid the egg last night. They were relieved. Since she is active, eating, drinking, and pooping they told me to continue giving her the calcium supplement in her water (they gave this to me yesterday) to boost her body in case she makes more eggs. They also said to keep an eye on her (which I do anyway, but is always a good reminder for people) and call if I notice anything out of the ordinary. They have a 24 hour emergency number so that’s also good.

Normally she is a slender, smaller budgie —her regular weight is about 31-32 grams. Yesterday at the vet she weighed in at 40 grams with the egg. The egg measured 22mm long and 18mm wide.

Hopefully I can discourage her from more eggs, but I guess we will see.

Right now she is out and flying back and forth between the living room and my office here…


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow! I'm so glad she laid that egg and didn't need surgery! That's HUGE for a tiny budgie!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

That looks like 1 big egg @@
I'm glad she delivered it herself and avoided surgery!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great that she passed the egg and will not need surgery. I had something similar happen with one of my canaries and I couldn't believe the size of the egg


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Excellent news! I'm so pleased that her great diet helped her pass the egg.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS that is one huge egg!!!!! :O


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that Artoo is just fine! That's great news  

:urock:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear all is well with Artoo! 

Wow, I'm not sure how many mm an average budgie egg is, but that does indeed seem HUGE!!


----------

